# 2001 F-250 headlight removal???



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Can someone point me in the right direction on how to remove the headlight assemble on my 2001 F-250. I am wanting to take it out to install strobe heads. I have to turn signal's out but i can't figure out how to get the light out? I see two metal clips on the top of it but not sure how to proceed from there, HELP!!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

If your truck is a XL model with H6054 sealed beam headlights do this after opening the hood;
1. Remove the two #2 philips screws between the turn signal and the bumper, pull out turn signal.
2. Remove plastic trim piece that surrounds headlight by taking out 4 screws
3. Remove 4 screws on headlight retaining ring, pull off ring, pull out headlight bulb and unplug wire harness.

Hope this helps, I've never removed the aerodynamic style headlights, but the process should be similar.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have changed aerodynamic headlights on many E-350's, so a pickup should have the same system. It should have 2 stainless tabs above the lights. You just carefully pry them upward about an inch or so. Once both are up the light should come out. If not, pry them up just a little bit more. When you put them back in push in on the head light and push down the tab. You should feel them engage the post's. Rock the headlight side to side to make sure both have caught the post's. Don't touch the headlight bulbs with your hands. If you do, clean the bulbs with alcohol before you reinstall them.


----------

